# 4 port usb hub can plugin to usb on t.v. ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 4 port usb hub.


Can I plug it into my usb on the t.v. ?
Since the usb is in an akward postion, I have to plugin and unplug the drive vertically each time at the back of the t.v. Using a 4 port usb hub will be easier. I can just plguin once to the t.v. and then after plugin to any of the ports I wish to.


Will t.v. be able to select from 4 different ext. hard drives or flash drives to choose from ? I wish to play video files, mp3 and photos from the drives.

Or will doing that do damage to the t.v. or hub ?

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Plug it in and see if it works. It won't do any harm to the TV, hub or devices, but I think the TV will only detect the first device that is plugged into the hub.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks.

It worked.

I can detect the 2 drives for access.

Only thing is the hub light is on as long as plugged into usb and t.v. is on.
When it is on, the hub gets hot. I don't think there is a way to turn off the light on the hub unless I switch off the t.v.. So if I just viewing t.v. channels
the hub light will be still on and gets hot.
When I plugin only flash drive. The light on flash drive is only on when some file is playing when I exit or change source to t.v. there is no light.
Even though if light on in flash drive, it doen't get as hot as the light on the 4 port usb hub.




koala said:


> Plug it in and see if it works. It won't do any harm to the TV, hub or devices, but I think the TV will only detect the first device that is plugged into the hub.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you're not using any of the devices that are plugged into the hub, unplug the hub's USB connector from the TV.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just a thought, if it is overheating, I would not use it. It could eventually damage anything you plug into it.


----------

